# What kind of cuber are you?



## Michael Womack (Sep 12, 2012)

I want to know whose on SpeedSolving. Read before picking your answer.

Speedsolver- One who gets all the WCA puzzles and time them to see how fast they are at that puzzle.

Collector- One who buys and collect all the twisty puzzles and doesn't solve them or just a few of them.

Modder- One who mods a puzzle to make a new puzzle or makes a puzzle in a CAD program and gets it 3D printed.

Speedsolver & Collector- One who collects and Speedsolves the twisty puzzles.

Speedsolver & Modder- One who mods a puzzle and Speedsolves them or Speedsolves non modded puzzles.

Collector & Modder- One who collects and mod Twistypuzzles.

All of the above- One who is a Speedsolver, Collector, and a Modder.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Im a speedsolver and a collector


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Speedsolver and Collector.

I like WCA puzzles but I think I would be stupid to only get WCA puzzles. I'm not the biggest Collector though; but i'm not the biggest speed solver either.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 12, 2012)

Whose what?

Speedsolver and a little modding though.

EDIT: I have some non-WCA puzzles as well soooo.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 12, 2012)

None of them. I'm a Square-1'er. loljk i'm just a speedsolver.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 12, 2012)

Pure speedsolver, i wont by unnecessary puzzles and i wont risk ruining them through modding


----------



## Tyjet66 (Sep 12, 2012)

No "casual solver" option? =/


----------



## Hunter (Sep 12, 2012)

Speed Solver! 

P.S.
I liked your 5x5 stickering video.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 12, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Speed Solver!
> 
> P.S.
> I liked your 5x5 stickering video.



Thanks Hunter


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 12, 2012)

I voted Speedsolver and (limited) collector. My collection includes a couple of fun puzzles (Rubik's World, Dogic, Rubik's Race).


----------



## uniacto (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm a speedsolver. not a very good one, but still..


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 12, 2012)

Strictly a speedsolver. I have a few non-wca puzzles, but I always see how fast I am at them, rather than just having them sit on a shelf or something. But more specifically, I am a hardcore megaminxer.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2012)

Developer.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 12, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Developer.



What is that?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Sep 13, 2012)

Since I clicked "speed solver and modder" I guess now I've got to mod a puzzle. But really, I spend almost as much time modifying cubes in attempts to improve the speed as solving them.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 13, 2012)

Developer/researcher


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 13, 2012)

I opted for Speedsolver although I like to think of myself as a Collector too. But since I'm not out to get every puzzle (I don't want to spend that much money and I wouldn't have time to make those puzzles worth the money), I don't really buy a whole lot. Otherwise I would be purchasing every puzzle that I did not have starting with megaminx, pyraminx... which I do not have and have never played with. Maybe one day, if one of my kids falls in love with twisty puzzles (which I kind of hope).


----------



## mdolszak (Sep 13, 2012)

Speedsolver and modder. I've only modified (shape mod) like to puzzles, but I guess that makes me a modder.


----------



## Owen (Sep 13, 2012)

I've dabbled in all of them to a certain extent.


----------



## Athefre (Sep 13, 2012)

Developer. Rarely a speedsolver.


----------



## avgdi (Sep 13, 2012)

Although I have a decent sized puzzle collection I voted for speedsolver, because that's all I do. When I started I was both a speedsolver and a collector. But I've been meaning to get rid of most of my puzzles that I don't use any more.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 13, 2012)

Speedsolver.
I really don't care for alternative puzzles. If you can't solve it like a 3x3, then I really don't care.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 13, 2012)

Speedsolver. I'm not that big on collecting, but it's cool to have certain puzzles even if I don't play with it as much. But I really just like to speedsolve overall.


----------



## Owen (Sep 13, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Speedsolver.
> I really don't care for alternative puzzles.



Haha, you make it sound like an underground grassroots movement or something.

"Yeah man, I'm into _alternative_ puzzles".


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 13, 2012)

Owen said:


> Haha, you make it sound like an underground grassroots movement or something.
> 
> "Yeah man, I'm into _alternative_ puzzles".



roflmfao. cantstopthegiggles.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 13, 2012)

Speedsolver, modder and businessperson?


----------



## JasonK (Sep 13, 2012)

Speedsolver. I own a few non-official puzzles, but only because they looked interesting to solve and not for 'collecting'. Apart from that I only get new puzzles when my old ones wear out or one is released that is considerably better than what I've got.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 13, 2012)

FMCer and speedsolver.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 13, 2012)

All of the above


----------



## Renslay (Sep 13, 2012)

What about casual solvers who interest more in theoritical backgrounds (methods, mathematical laws, computational solving algorithms, etc.) ?


----------



## Dene (Sep 13, 2012)

I couldn't say I fit into any of the options. I certainly don't practise every WCA event so I'm not a "speedsolver" by your definition. I have a few non-WCA puzzles but I'm definitely not a collector. And I do a bit of modding, like with V6's and stuff, but not a lot. I need a "none of the above" option.


----------



## DNFphobia (Sep 13, 2012)

Speedsolver, but I've tried modding my 3x3s before. Would that make me a modder too?
Sorry for my English, it's not my first language.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 13, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> What is that?



Someone who introduces new ideas. However, I've been doing a hell of a lot of just normal solving recently.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 13, 2012)

Casual solver 
Fewest Moves Solver
BLD solver

All of those are missing from the list


----------



## cubeone (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm probably more of a speedsolver with a very tad bit of collector in me.


----------



## applemobile (Sep 13, 2012)

Im a speedsolver at heart, but being Obsessive compulsive i am verging in the collector side.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 13, 2012)

Does modder apply to modding speedcubes to make them better?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes^^^^^^


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 13, 2012)

I voted speedsolver and collector, because I speedsolve and have a lot of cubes, though I guess I don't collect any more.

The results of this poll show that everyone who voted is a speedsolver, and possibly other things. Makes sense for speedsolving.com.


----------



## Alvin Tan (Sep 13, 2012)

Loves puzzles but lack the funds to get them..

So only speedsolver for me. D=


----------



## LNZ (Sep 13, 2012)

I am on occasion a speed solver and do timed solves when I think it is needed, but I have turned to collecting puzzles now.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 13, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> I voted speedsolver and collector, because I speedsolve and have a lot of cubes, though I guess I don't collect any more.
> 
> The results of this poll show that everyone who voted is a speedsolver, and possibly other things. Makes sense for speedsolving.com.



I voted speedsolver and collector too. And I assume that the pure collectors/modders (i.e. those who don't speedsolve at all) are to be found on twistypuzzles.com rather than here.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 13, 2012)

Speedish solver and collector.
I'm not very fast (3x3 18s avg) and have about 100 different types of puzzle and a few unique puzzles
(BumpRL, AxelRL and Red + Green handmade Golden cube).


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 13, 2012)

I voted speedsolver and modder only to realise after that it was not modding to improve puzzles, but shape mods. By your definition I am only a speedsolver (and collector- of 3x3s!).


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 13, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I voted speedsolver and modder only to realise after that it was not modding to improve puzzles, but shape mods. By your definition I am only a speedsolver (and collector- of 3x3s!).





Ickathu said:


> Does modder apply to modding speedcubes to make them better?





ottozing said:


> Yes^^^^^^



message to short


----------



## ottozing (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't see why modding can't apply to performance mods aswell.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 13, 2012)

ottozing said:


> I don't see why modding can't apply to performance mods aswell.



A modder is someone like Tony Fisher.


----------



## Thompson (Sep 13, 2012)

im a cuber!


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 13, 2012)

Speedsolver and collector. I have 2x2-7x7, Sq-1, Magic, Megaminx, Pyra, Windmill, Gear, and Skewb. I can solve almost all of them regularly (Sq-1 I only solved for the first time last week, and 4x4-7x7 I get stuck on parity )


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm a speedsolver, but I've also do a little modding and a little collecting. What does that make me?


----------



## JHB (Sep 15, 2012)

Great collector and improving speed solver.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 15, 2012)

Speedsolver and collector. I have 110 cubes and puzzles in my collection as of this post.


----------



## cubegenius (Sep 15, 2012)

I go through stages. lol


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 20, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> A modder is someone like Tony Fisher.



A creative person is someone like Leonardo Da Vinci.
A successful person is someone like Richard Branson.

I can use ridiculous extremes as well.

A modder is someone who modifies cubes (that includes shape and performance mods), not just someone who drastically alters the majority of puzzles that are released.


----------



## cubeflip (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm a Speedsolver who does every official event except for Clock. I used to be a collector.
(haven't done big BLD in comp yet).


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 23, 2012)

Speedsolver on 3x3, regular solver on the others that I collect, but only those I like, not all that I can find *giggles* 

And modder if need be, once I needed to make my own 4 pieces for my 6x6 as they were missing from the getgo. I also had to fix a core or two. But not real modding as in extensively altering or even creating a cube.


----------



## zebra (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm surprised not as many people mod


----------



## kbh (Sep 23, 2012)

Speedsolver & collector because I like having many puzzles but also having good times


----------



## WBCube (Oct 1, 2012)

Speedsolver. The only modding I've done is to stop lockups on SS4x4v3. I used to have a lot of puzzles, but I must have sold them or something, shame


----------

